# How old is too old to start competing in Agility



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Too old depends on the dog. I know a pit in our area that is I believe 13 and you would not know it. She is over 10 for sure but I can't remember if she is 13 or working on MACH #13. 

You never have to compete, if training and playing is enough you can just do that. They don't have a "Veteran's" division in AKC, but I know in CPE they have Veteran's, Enthusiast and Specialist and they all allow dog to jump lower heights than their size requires. It is a venue geared toward games, and I am not even sure they have a teeter. Not sure at the few shows I have gone to I have seen one. 

Dogs can start and continue playing as long as they want. IMO there are many dogs out there that should be retired still going. A lot of AKC people lower their dogs to the preferred division (one fence height lower) to allow seniors to play longer. If your dog is sound and wants to, go play at any age. There is no requirement set by any venue to my knowledge but I don't know all the venues. 

Ann


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't start my sheltie in AKC until she was much older. I was a young 4-Her and just did the county fair every year until I that was no longer enough to appease me. She did really well and we had a lot of fun. I think around 6 or 7 when we started. We never got very far though because she developed arthritis  Just the NAJ...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Too old depends on the dog. I know a pit in our area that is I believe 13 and you would not know it. She is over 10 for sure but I can't remember if she is 13 or working on MACH #13.


A pit competing in AKC agility working on MACH 13? She'd have to be up there in age. AKC stopped ILP'ing anything that remotely looked like pit years ago - including badly bred labs that should have been able to legitimately get ILP'ed. What is she ILP'ed as?
E


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> A pit competing in AKC agility working on MACH 13? She'd have to be up there in age. AKC stopped ILP'ing anything that remotely looked like pit years ago - including badly bred labs that should have been able to legitimately get ILP'ed. What is she ILP'ed as?
> E


She may be a stadfordshire or whatever they are called. She is papered not ILP'd we just call her a pit. She is the BEST sweetest dog I adore her. I don't know terrier breeds or bull breeds so forgive me. :uhoh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I started competing with Rowdy when he was 7 and he competed until he was 11 ...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it really depends on the dog. I started Layla as a puppy (baby agility stuff) and didn't add in any real jumps until after her growth plates closed.

Aubrie began an agility career this year at age 7 and she gets faster and faster every trial we have been too!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know much at all about agility, but a teacher of mine from high school has a weimaraner that is at least 12 that is still competing in AKC agility events - the alum magazine had an article on her (the dog, not the teacher).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> You never have to compete, if training and playing is enough you can just do that. They don't have a "Veteran's" division in AKC, but I know in CPE they have Veteran's, Enthusiast and Specialist and they all allow dog to jump lower heights than their size requires.


AKC does have a preferred class, though, were you'd jump one level lower than your actual jump height. Lots of older, retired dogs, or dogs who shouldn't jump higher, can be found in the preferred classes.

I'd love to try and help you with the teeter and weave issues! We have a baby size teeter and a full set of weaves at the training site in Canoga Park. Let me know if you ever want to get together. 

Have you tried back chaining the weaves?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> AKC does have a preferred class, though, were you'd jump one level lower than your actual jump height. Lots of older, retired dogs, or dogs who shouldn't jump higher, can be found in the preferred classes.
> 
> I'd love to try and help you with the teeter and weave issues! We have a baby size teeter and a full set of weaves at the training site in Canoga Park. Let me know if you ever want to get together.
> 
> Have you tried back chaining the weaves?


Thank you Stephanie for your generous offer to help, that would be wonderful.

Not sure what you mean by back chaining the weaves, but probably not.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Barley did not start competing in agility until he was three years old. As long as your pup is in good enough shape for agility I don't think they are too old. We have a mixed breed in our class who competes in CPE and USDAA who is 10 years old. We hope to one day see you at a trial!


----------

